# Swishy Coat by Plush Puppy



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone willing to share experience! I´m considering ordering Swishy Coat. Does anyone know it it really straightens coat and reduces volume? I need something special for my show dog.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi! For me, it was a product that was just 'ok'. I used it combined with the blow dry cream by Plush puppy and it didn't make enough of a difference on my coats to keep using it. But I know other people have used it (with the blow dry cream) and have had better results with it. 

If you have Garnier Fructis products where you live, I would try the Smoothing Milk first. It's a lot cheaper than the Swishy coat and might be what you need. I use it ringside to reduce the poofy and make the hair lay flatter. 

Good luck and please post more pics of your baby!


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 23 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821175


> Hi! For me, it was a product that was just 'ok'. I used it combined with the blow dry cream by Plush puppy and it didn't make enough of a difference on my coats to keep using it. But I know other people have used it (with the blow dry cream) and have had better results with it.
> 
> If you have Garnier Fructis products where you live, I would try the Smoothing Milk first. It's a lot cheaper than the Swishy coat and might be what you need. I use it ringside to reduce the poofy and make the hair lay flatter.
> 
> Good luck and please post more pics of your baby![/B]


 :shocked: I hoped this product would save me! This is my show dog. I really need to reduce the volume. The wavy coat is because of using too much finishing spray in the ring... And I couldn´t use the straightener there (it was outdoor).


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I can´t find that milk in our shops (...I´m able to order it overseas ... but I´m not sure whether it´s the best for us)... so I tried a smoothing conditioner by lisap. The coat´s not as I would like to have it but it´s better. I bought Sleek and shine conditioner by Fructis today so I´ll test it at weekend. Hope it´ll be fine. 
Anyway I´m still interested in Swishy coat so if there is someone who has something to say about it....
I´ll appreciate it. :ThankYou: 
Here´s a photo of my dog when lisap conditioner was used. (Sorry, don´t have better photo)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your dog is beautiful. :wub:


----------

